# Update on my newborn greatgranddaughter :(



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 21, 2022)

She is now 19 days old and still in the NICU. We are all so worried. She had several issues right after birth-breathing issues,low blood sugar (Mom is Type 1 diabetic),feeding issues,what they said was a heart murmur but turned out not to be (just a large heart,common in babies of diabetic moms),and I can`t remember what all else. The Pediatrician actually feels she can go home,but the nurses disagree,so there she stays. My poor granddaughter in law is heartbroken and when she`s not visiting with the baby,she lies in her bed sobbing. My grandson is not doing well either but is trying to hold things together. She has a feeding tube because she doesn`t eat as much as they want her too at each feeding,but she has gained a full pound since birth (she is now 8 pounds 11 oz.) My daughter and I are suspicious that the nurses just don`t want to let her go. They hold her all night long at the nurse`s station and love her to pieces. She is and has been the only baby in the NICU for the almost 3 weeks since she was born. So frustrating...


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2022)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> She is now 19 days old and still in the NICU. We are all so worried. She had several issues right after birth-breathing issues,low blood sugar (Mom is Type 1 diabetic),feeding issues,what they said was a heart murmur but turned out not to be (just a large heart,common in babies of diabetic moms),and I can`t remember what all else. The Pediatrician actually feels she can go home,but the nurses disagree,so there she stays. My poor granddaughter in law is heartbroken and when she`s not visiting with the baby,she lies in her bed sobbing. My grandson is not doing well either but is trying to hold things together. She has a feeding tube because she doesn`t eat as much as they want her too at each feeding,but she has gained a full pound since birth (she is now 8 pounds 11 oz.) My daughter and I are suspicious that the nurses just don`t want to let her go. They hold her all night long at the nurse`s station and love her to pieces. She is and has been the only baby in the NICU for the almost 3 weeks since she was born. So frustrating...


8 lbs. 11 ozs. is a very good weight. I hope she gets to go home, soon.
She is absolutely adorable.


----------



## AnnieA (Feb 21, 2022)

She's beautiful and looks healthy! Congratulations! Think it's time for home snuggles instead of hospital ones.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 21, 2022)

Oh!  How precious!  Soon your daughter's tears will turn to smiles!  She is beautiful!


----------



## Jace (Feb 21, 2022)

Best wishes to all...hope things work well


----------



## Kika (Feb 21, 2022)

She is so, so beautiful.  I'm sure she will be home soon.  Very healthy looking. Congratulations!


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 21, 2022)

She is precious and that weight seems to be pretty good. The main thing is getting her to eat  enough without needing the feeding tube.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 21, 2022)

Signe The Survivor said:


> She is precious and that weight seems to be pretty good. The main thing is getting her to eat  enough without needing the feeding tube.


Her weight is a little deceiving as babies born to diabetic moms are larger than normal. She was 7#11oz. at birth but almost six weeks premature. She actually should not have been born for another 2 weeks. They normally take the babies about 2 weeks early-before they get too big-but in Maias case,Mom developed preeclampsia so they had to take her.


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 21, 2022)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Her weight is a little deceiving as babies born to diabetic moms are larger than normal. She was 7#11oz. at birth but almost six weeks premature. She actually should not have been born for another 2 weeks. They normally take the babies about 2 weeks early-before they get too big-but in Maias case,Mom developed preeclampsia so they had to take her.


One thing also is the low blood sugar that they are probably keeping a close eye on as well. I would think they would like that to be under control before the baby comes home. I have to image it has to be terrible for your granddaughter and grandson to deal with this being away from the newborn, but remember the care of the baby is the main thing and that day will come when they will get to bring their daughter home.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 21, 2022)

Signe The Survivor said:


> One thing also is the low blood sugar that they are probably keeping a close eye on as well. I would think they would like that to be under control before the baby comes home. I have to image it has to be terrible for your granddaughter and grandson to deal with this being away from the newborn, but remember the care of the baby is the main thing and that day will come when they will get to bring their daughter home.


You are so right-I keep telling my daughter that but I know she doesn`t want to say that to the kids because she is trying to keep her opinions to herself. I think their biggest frustration is that they keep changing their minds about when she can go home. They want to see this number or that number but then change the number. At least her blood sugars have stabalized -they are right where they need to be.


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 21, 2022)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> You are so right-I keep telling my daughter that but I know she doesn`t want to say that to the kids because she is trying to keep her opinions to herself. I think their biggest frustration is that they keep changing their minds about when she can go home. They want to see this number or that number but then change the number. At least her blood sugars have stabalized -they are right where they need to be.


That has to be frustrating. I think the more important thing is the numbers being stable over a period of time. That is a very good sign. I understand where your daughter is coming from. She doesn't really want to step in. Your granddaughter really wants her baby home and that is the main thing that is on her mind. It is probably driving her crazy that she cannot be with her baby 24/7 and that is fully understandable. The thing is she will look back on this when her baby is home and healthy to the point of being able to be home and realize it was the correct thing.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 21, 2022)

She's such a beautiful baby. I will pray that she will get well soon and be able to go home with her family.


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 21, 2022)

She is a beautiful little girl, and we are all sending our support and good thoughts.  We need more beauty in this world, so I'm sending positive thoughts that she will be okay.


----------



## MountainRa (Feb 21, 2022)

What a beautiful baby! Sending positive thoughts for a most benevolent outcome. And that the health practitioners use all their knowledge to keep her healthy.


----------



## jujube (Feb 21, 2022)

What a beautiful baby!

They are probably feeding her through the tube to supplement the bottle.

My niece was 2 months premature and weighed only 3 lbs 3 oz.  She was healthy as a little ox, though.  She was sucking well but burning up too many calories with her enthusiasm for the bottle, so they supplemented with a tube.  They sent her home when she reached 4 pounds because she was doing so well.  She was a fighter and I'm sure this one is, too.


----------

